
White and black children biased toward lighter skin - aaronbrethorst
http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/05/13/doll.study/index.html
======
tokenadult
Previous submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1348123>

(showed the root URL without the "index.html," thus not string-matching this
submission)

